# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  آخر فضائح ستار اكاديمي بالصوت والصوره...!!

## زهرة الحنين

*بالصوت والصورة 

انظر الى بعض

ما يحدث من فضائح

في استهتار اكاديمي

بين شباب الأكادمية

في أكادمية الشيطان

لا قيم

لا مبادئ

لاأخلاق اسلامية



اضغـــــــــــــــــط على الرابط

http://www.mana.ae/academy.htm*

----------


## saladino

*مشكورة يازهرة على اسهال اكاديمى*

----------


## malkro7y

والله اللي عمل الفلاش ماوافاهم حقهم هما اوقح من كده بكتير

شكرا يا زهنه علي الفلاش

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> مشكورة يازهرة على اسهال اكاديمى


*
راحت مني دي اعملها العنوان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## king_h

شكرا جدا على الموضوع ده  ::

----------


## ta3mia

روعه تسلم ايديك 
بجد

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> والله اللي عمل الفلاش ماوافاهم حقهم هما اوقح من كده بكتير
> 
> شكرا يا زهنه علي الفلاش


*اوئح واوئح اللهم سلط عليهم بن لالالالالالالالالالادن والزرقاوي 

قولو امين*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*



			
				شكرا جدا على الموضوع ده
			
		

اي خدمه نحنو في الخدمه كل ما هو جديد ان شاء الله


شكرا علي مرورك

في حفظ الله

حنين*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*



			
				روعه تسلم ايديك 
بجد
			
		

ويسلم مرورك يا ذووووق

في حفظ الله

حنين*

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*يع يع يع يع*

*ده ليه كده* 
*حد زعلهم*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*
دة اسهال اكاديمي علي راي صلادينو
نيههههههههههههههااااااااااااي*

----------


## سومه

*جميله ياحنين*
*تسلمى ياقمر*

----------


## فارس الأندلس

عفن اكاديمى
وأكاديمية الشيطان 
العجيب ان شبابنا لازال يتابع اخبار هذه الاكاديمية

----------


## keliopatra

تسلمى حبيبتى

----------


## ta3mia

دي صوره بقي لواحد من الملاطيش و هو بيقلد ملطوش تاني

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*وشكرا اكتير اكتير اكتير علي مرورك وانشاء الله يكون عجبكم 

سلامي

حنين*

----------

